# IB-Stat



## woodcp (Sep 17, 2001)

Has anyone been prescribed the drug "IB-Stat" for those females with IBS-D???I am getting this medication tomorrow and have not used it before -- I think it is VERY new.It's an oral spray (hyoscyamine sulfate).Let me know if you have heard of this or used it?Thanks!!!Carol


----------



## woodcp (Sep 17, 2001)

I can't believe that no one has responded, replied or commented on this drug. I haven't seen any posts or information on this web site regarding this drug either (IB-Stat).I have to say, that it really is working for me.Don't know if anyone is interested, but this drug is working, and I use it as needed for my IBS-D symptoms.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have IBS spastic who mimic C often.I have contact the makers of IBS-stat and i still wait for more infos.Do you think it can work for altered motility or it is just for D predominant?As you see somebody respond Carol


----------



## woodcp (Sep 17, 2001)

Yes, I have issues with a spastic colon -- that's a big problem for me with IBS-D.I am one of those people that have tried every drug out there for this condition -- only Lotronex worked for me while it was readily available.I hope your doctor will prescribe the IB-Stat. It may give you some much needed relief! I am so far, very happy with it.Thanks for replying!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Wood,i heard that IBS-stat is NOT for others things than type Diarrhea.Anyway,i just sent an e-mail to the girl who sell it from the company.I hope she will answer me CLEARLY what the heck with that.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It dosen't seems to have a big traffic in this section.Maybe we should have the number of viewers like many boards does.Wood,do you have a feeling of incomplete evac,and chronic liquid diarrhea?


----------

